# Clipping wings



## bird_lady (Apr 17, 2011)

hey there all, I was wondering if it is better to clip the wings to train my adorable 2 cockatiels or is it just as effective without clipping them. I have always clipped them with my other cockatiels but thats because I didn't really have anyone to talk to about it properly.


----------



## john424 (Dec 30, 2010)

I think clipping them makes them more reliant on you, thereby making for better results, but if they're young and don't know how to fly it's best not to.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

I believe in letting them learn to fly and making a responsible decision about clipping later on. Some birds remain super tame while flighted, others get more distant. There's no hard and fast rules about it.


----------



## bird_lady (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you very much for your feedback, the information I have received from in here has just been so helpful and I appreciate it... unfortunately I haven't been in for a while and have missed it but that will change now


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I always clip my birds and i think its better for taming also


----------



## Moya (Nov 3, 2010)

I was going to let my cockatiel remain flighted because he was so tame when I got him, but I quickly changed my mind after his flight feathers grew back four months after he moved in. He would taunt me by flying up to the highest perch he could find, including kitchen cabinets, picture frames, tops of window frames, etc. He became totally wild and independent despite being very tame. I'd be late getting to work in the mornings because I was busy chasing him down. (He thought it was all a great game). I hated to do it because he was so happy flying but he became totally uncontrollable.


----------



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

None of my birds are clipped and never have been. Our older male cockatiel has never been clipped and has remained very tamed throughout his life (15+ yrs, most of which he's been with us). The new boy is about three months old now, flighted and is also tame. Right now he's sleeping on my head.

The budgies are also flighted and I've been working on taming them and it's coming along slowly but surely (they're petstore budgies, both fairly wild since I got them).

I think with proper training and handling flighted birds can be just as tame as clipped.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally became flighted and didnt change at all in tameness. now she just flies to me.


the lovebirds i clipped for taming... which they molted some back in by now which im leaving... and im actually having an easier time taming them now than i did when they were clipped.... but i think theyre just weird....

clipping can help with taming, but i find theyre so much happier flighted


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

For taming I do believe the clipped wings helped me bond with Aero and tame her and as for Cupid he was hand fed so he was already tame but he is clipped to help with bonding but once he molts Im hoping he can stay flighted.Aero is fully flighted now( she came clipped) and is still the sweetest thing ever and flies to me for head scratches and such which lets me know that she actually likes me. Also I think its more convenient for me that shes flighted she can fly to her cage for food and water and back to the play area and to me, whereas Cupid who is clipped I have to pick him up and actually move him to different areas.


----------



## bird_lady (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you all so much and yes I think clipping the wings seem to have more benefits when training etc, I guess its a trial thing as all birds are different in character.......I will then try to let them grow there flight feathers back and see how that goes but I will have the option of re clipping if needed. 

xoxoxox


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

I have mines clipped and not because of taming but because when I let the feathers grow back, Skye could fly on such objects or places where she could have hurt herself...and I do not want to risk


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Duckybird said:


> I believe in letting them learn to fly and making a responsible decision about clipping later on. Some birds remain super tame while flighted, others get more distant. There's no hard and fast rules about it.


+1 Sir. (*'-')v :thumbu:


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

I was wondering about clipping as well so this thread was useful to me  Although i won't clip a bird myself i'm far to scared lol


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

I keep Finn lightly clipped, so he can glide, not fly. Knowing spazzing he is, he would be flying into walls and windows.. For him he is best off clipped


----------

